# Model Engine News



## Bogstandard (Dec 3, 2007)

http://modelenginenews.org/index.html

This is a site that is dedicated mainly to model diesel engines B-U-T

This site is updated the first of every month, just like a magazine.
If you go to the top left and click on the Editorial Index you can start from the very first 'issue'.
It might not seem like the type of site that would help us, but from about mid 2003 they started doing Tech Tips, and some of these are full of bits and pieces we can use, like how to lap correctly and even how to make them, how to get rounded ends onto con rods, all sorts of little gems. It is just a matter of trolling thru all the info that is there.
There are some nice little articles on building specialist tooling as well.
When I first hit this site a couple of years ago I just looked at all the tech tips, but now I wait for the new release because there is always something in there that can be used on our little engines, not just in the Tech Tips but in the machining sections as well.

John


----------



## GrahamC (Dec 4, 2007)

A very good site indeed and I have been a reader or Ron's site for quite some time.

Not primarily diesel (more correctly compression ignition) engines but rather internal comubustion. I don't think I have ever run across much on steam engines but it doesn't mean it's not there and I just haven't stumbled across it.

Lots (and lots) of very good tips and techinques. Make a pot of tea (or pitcher of whatever) and plan to spend an evening just having a good look at the site.

cheers, Graham in Ottawa Canada


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 4, 2007)

Graham,
Clash of cultural language here, we call them diesel engines, you and the aussies, and most probably the rest of the world call them compression ignition. I suppose it depends how posh you want to sound.
I remember vividly buying my first DIESEL engine in the winter of 1962, and doing a prop chop up my finger when it started. Really made my eyes water.
But getting back to the site, I think you will find no steam on there, but as I said, the machining topics give really good tips.

John


----------



## GrahamC (Dec 5, 2007)

Very true John, diesel or compression ignition they are all the same - I in fact refer to them as diesel and always have. I was just trying to help the uninitiated by making the reference to them being one and the same in respect to these small engines.

As an aside, I have throughly enjoyed reading your files on building the piston valve engine, thanks for sharing.

cheers, Graham


----------



## GeorgeGreek (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Bog,

I bought my first diesel back in 1959, a watercooled job from Ripmax somewhere in England. I made a mistake in making the fuel and though didn't hit a finger, trying to start a marine engine by a piece of string round and round the flywheel and pulling and the same again for hours and days had a more impressive effect on my psychology and eventual mental conditioning than just a watering eye...

Thanks for bringing back memories,

George


----------



## RonC (Dec 19, 2007)

There is some steaming on the site--mostly when the word Microsoft is mentioned, but there's also a page of photos showing a Stuart #7A and #8 being built (in exchange for IC castings, naturally). But that was a while back and I'm clean again, now 

It can be found through the site map, search page, or at this link:
http://modelenginenews.org/stuart/index.html

If the site seems diesel-centric, it's because I was permanently addicted at an early age. But there is a *lot* of other stuff that should be precisely what this group is about--building IC engines from kits and bar stock! The latest ( October 2007 et seq) is a series detailing construction of the Edgar T Westbury Whippet from the Hemingway plans and kit. I rate this project as being suitable for an advanced beginner and have found the build quite enjoyable, despite some problems with the casting material, pattern quality, and the horse they rode in on.


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Ron,
Welcome.
The last engine from castings that I built was the Whippet. Mine came from Woking Precision. Hemingway seem to have managed to get a good price hike out of the move over to them. But I suppose that is business.
Mine is built and running, but not yet cleaned up.
One thing I don't like about the build they are doing is that they are not following Westbury's methods of making the parts. Ok a lot of the items are left to the builder, but in the case of the camshaft, I think it should be made to Westbury's instructions because that is what is described in his text, and if people are doing the build maybe they don't have the wherewithall to make it how they are doing it.
I couldn't get mine to run very well on a points system, so I tried the Tim 6 method, and that solved the problems (again a real nice hike up by Hemingway), buy direct and save a lot of pennies.
I think the main weak point is the carb, a little bit olde worlde and dated, maybe a commercial one or make one like Bob Shores design, which eventually I will get around to doing. 
With regards to casting quality, about the same as your description, abysmal. Also the top end is very tight on machining, one minor infraction and you are v-e-r-y close to the cylinder liner.
Otherwise a nice engine that suited the period it was designed in, but no use for modern day thinking, a display piece only.
BTW I used Bob Shores fuel mix for mine, standard unleaded pump petrol plus 5% WD40. Shaken, not stirred.

John


----------



## shred (Dec 20, 2007)

I think the next engine I build will be a little aero engine.. from bar stock, of course  I go by Ron's site all the time picking up bits of info every time


----------

